# 2-  2012 .
2-  2012 .,       ????       (  - 15000 .)       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   , ..     2- ,          ,   ,   ,    .

----------

2-
,

----------

!

----------

2-...
    ,       . -   ,        .    .        2-      .     2-  .   ,      ,     ""    1,   2,  ,       " "   ?

----------

,           ?

----------

,         2-  2012 ?  -  ?           -  2-.

----------

,      2  2012.  ?

----------


## 1977

.

----------

> .


      ..   2012 ?

----------


## katyaa_pash

2-  2012 !!!    !

----------

,    2-,  , ,       . .    ?  ,  .

----------

(    1)

----------

> (    1)


.

----------


## 1977

> !


 ?

----------


## 180

2  2011      7800,  7800,  4800. 
   2012    13000,  13000,  13000+3000   . 
      2012    "" 13000  16000 (     )?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2  2011      7800,  7800,  4800.


      ,     = .         .

----------


## 180

2011 .  :       2012     -     2011     2012?

----------

,  ,     2   ,     ,   ?
..    2, ,     -  ?

----------

> ,  ,     2   ,     ,   ?
> ..    2, ,     -  ?

----------


## Ludmila17

""((((   2   ...
     - ...
, !
  1: 8.2 (8.2.15.319)
!

----------

"" .

----------


## Ludmila17

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Embarrassment: 
-
-
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 180

. )

----------


## 2

> . )


    ?

----------

> ?


    2012

----------


## 180

: 1.   2011 + 2.    2012     2012 . )))

----------


## Rint

> ,     = .


..   ,     8.2,   ""   (  09.01.2013)? ,    2-,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


.

----------


## -

2 ?
  -  2000,  - 2012, 
    ,       ?
      1,5   - ,      .       -  50   -  2300 ?

----------


## mvf

> ,       ?


.

----------


## -

.. ,      ? ?
  50   -   2300 ?

----------


## -

50   -   0000 ? 
 :Help!:

----------


## Rint

2-     ,  ,              (   8.2)?    .

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/2ndfl.htm

----------


## Rint

*mvf*, !  :Smilie: 
  :      ()       . 9  2013   ,     . 2-   .        ,  ,   -  ?

----------


## hiker

2-,        1,5 ? :Redface:

----------

*hiker*,

----------


## hiker

,    -  :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

**,            ?    2000  .

----------



----------

> **,            ?    2000  .


      ,          -   ,    .

----------


## Rint

-,         ,      2-,    ,  .231    ?

----------


## Rint

:                  ?        ?
    ,   .. -  ,      ,  ""    .          .. !       :Wow: 
   ?

----------

,   2-   .5.5 "  "    .

 ,      -4-3/1692  03.02.2012  ,   .5.5   ,    ,   ,      .

----------


## Rint

> ,


  .      .      ,       ?        ?

----------

.

----------


## leika_katerina

> 2-,        1,5 ?





> ,    -


      ,

----------

,     2 ?    2?    ,   .,   ?

----------

31         -    /  ,   /

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ,    



> -    /  ,   /


.    



> 31


  ???  :Wow:

----------


## 66

,  !
        ?              ,                .
         5000,  6000,  6000? 
  ,  -  ,    1000 ?       ?

----------

!  
     2012   /    -   ,   ,   .  31.12.12   ,   .    ?          ?

----------

**,

----------

*66*,

----------

?          ?

----------

**, .  2-  .   .

----------

, !

----------


## Rint

2012.       ( 231 ),     2- ""        , ..  =  = ? ,  ,         20*13*.?

----------



----------


## Rint

!   - ,    ?

----------

http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=37982




> 5.6    .     ,              .
> 
>  ,      ,  . ,           ,          (. 2, 3 . 226  ).     ,         (    23.07.12  03-04-06/8-207).        ,      2013 ,   2-  2012  **   5.6 . ,       ,   .

----------


## Rint

:Dance2:  :Yahoo: 

  !      :Hi:

----------

**      ...

,   ,    2012    ...

2-        ...

----------

!     ?    .    ,   ?   ?

----------


## Rint

> 2-        ...


-..   -  ,    -,     ,        ..    .

----------

2?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.    -  .

----------

,    2  ?
,     -    2012,        :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 2  ?


  ""?  ,   .

----------


## 1977

> ,    2  ?


       ,  ,       -,   ,  ,           .

----------

> ""?  ,   .


-     ,      2  :Smilie:

----------

*1977*, 
,   !  :Smilie:

----------

,    2      .

----------


## 1977

> ,    2      .


?  :Wow:  :Wink:          -  .

----------


## saigak

> -     ,      2


 ....      ....

----------


## Meneka

.
  "",   2...
  ""  " "...  
 , !
   1: 8.2 (8.2.16.352)

----------

> ....      ....


 ,   . 
    ,    ...
 :Smilie:

----------

.
   1,   . :  -  . 
  , :  .  ,   . .  . 
  1,   ,  . . 
   :  ,  1  . :Wow:  
       .     :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  :Big Grin: 
           , ..  ,        ,    - .  ,  ,    ,      , ( , ,   ...)   ,   ...
 , ,      ... ,  ?

----------

.
      :

  : -
   ( - 7804).
  5   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 123123

,       %  ?
    8.2 (8.2.16.368)  2.5 (2.5.61.1)
,

----------


## saigak

> %  ?


      .

----------

,
             13.       40 .        - .
  ?

----------


## mvf

-    .

----------

> -    .


   , - .
             ?             ?

----------


## tatyana 7

, ,   :
       01.06.2012 ,  01.01.12  31.05.12     183  , .  .    2-     3      2  -   1  31.05.2012    3  01.06.12  31.12.12. .

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .

----------

2   2012.    433.2 .  .:-(

----------


## saigak

.. ...     ...   ,  2-,       ,         2 ,          .

----------


## Nitka2003

!  2-  1 . 7.7,  551.   "",   -"  .       ".    -      ?     .  -   5.5 "  ".      .     ?

----------


## 1977

*Nitka2003*,      - "   "?

----------


## Nitka2003

> *Nitka2003*,      - "   "?


, ,  :Dash2:  ,  ,   .   !
     ,  -? ,    ,   , ,

----------


## Nitka2003

, .    .      ,     ...  !

----------


## EvilZak

! 

   2   ,       :       13%                  (   ).
  ?           ?

----------


## Nitka2003

, ,     , , ,   ,    ,  . - ,     ,    ,

----------


## photon1

,     .         :
< ="115470" ="77" =" " =" " =" "></>

   :   ''77''... :Frown:    ?

----------


## saigak

> 13%                  (   ).
>   ?           ?


  ,    , ..      .
    :   *13%.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - ,     ,


  .

----------


## 1977

> ?


  .       77?

----------


## Nattallek

2012       ,     :

   ,     

   ???  ,. 3-       ???

----------


## saigak

.               .
..  .

----------


## EvilZak

> ,    , ..      .
>     :   *13%.


, ,    
 :Smilie: 
  ,      ,    (  *13%),  2                ...
..  ,         ,       ?

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## EvilZak

> .


,   :Smilie:

----------

> .       77?


  77,   ....

----------


## 1977

> 77,   ....


  ,       ,  - ?

----------

> ,       ,  - ?


,       , ..     , :  ,  , , ...

----------


## ***

> .. ...     ...   ,  2-,       ,         2 ,          .


, ,    .    2  -  +  2?   ?    . 
    ,    
 !

----------


## saigak

> ?


 




> ,


?      .    .

----------


## ***

> ?      .    .


 , ,     "  MS Word"

,      ?    2- .   2-(    ),    ?  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?





> 2- .






> ?


   .

----------


## Nattallek

...           - 2012,        ...   ...  ,    ??

----------

.  ,    .

----------


## saigak

> .  ,    ??


   .   -     .

----------

!
 !      xml       ,  "  XML 2-  " .. "5.02",          ,         .

   Windows Update

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  



> .


?
   .

----------

! 
  .
          .     2012 ,       ,     2-     .         2013 .
           2012 .         2013 ?      2-  2013   ?           ,    2013      . 
       ,    :Smilie: ))))

----------


## saigak

> 2012 ,       ,     2-     .


        .





> ?      2-  2013   ?







> 


==.      ..2013 .
         ?

    2-  2012 ,     ,    .
     2013 .

----------


## Airin13

.  ,      .  2012 .      13 000,00.    2013 .        ""  2012 .      2013 .?

----------

2-?   :Smilie:

----------


## sve__tim

.  2012       ,    1  2013 .,,  2-,    . 4  ,    ,        5.5 ( )  :Embarrassment: , :      (   ? :Smilie:       ,   ,        ?  ))

----------

2012       ,    .

----------

** , 12*2800

----------


## izbash

! , ,   2-   2 .     ?         2-?

----------


## mvf

-   .

----------


## Sve.39

.       2-.    :      1876083.      .    .  ,       ,     ,   ?   .      ,     ,   ?  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ?


,        .

----------


## saigak

> ""  2012 .


 .      " ...",   " ..."

----------


## Valtera

-     ,      ,      -      .     .      ,      ,       ,     ,   -    -  .            .
 - ,            .     2-     ,  ,    .  ?    ?

----------


## mvf

-123 +     .

----------

Valtera,  ...   ,    ...          ...

1.      - ...
2.   
3.    76.02 "  "
4.   ,   ,       ...

P.S.        ...        ...   ...

----------


## Vadelma

> -   .


   ""  ,  -   -  ,         ?

,   ,       (    - ).  2012      -  .  ( 2 )         . , ,      .   2  .5.5   ,    ?      .
     2012 ,        2013 ?    2 ?     .

----------


## Sve.39

> ,        .


,    ,     -   ,    ,     :Frown:

----------

()   -   2- - ,  ",     ,     "....   ,    "   4332"   ? 
   ))) -   .

----------


## mvf

- http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/6ndfl.htm

----------

--.
  ...
 ?   ?

 ,          .

----------


## mvf

> :


         ?

----------

" ". ))
 ,      -    .

----------

> .


       .      -   .
-        ?

----------

.   - .        -  10 .    1 300 ..     ,   -.    -     .       - 90 000 .  ===11 700,      ,  .      - 100 000 .  ===13 000?   ,      ..  ?

----------

,   -  ...          ...

*90000*

----------

> ,   -  ...          ...
> 
> *90000*


  :Smilie:

----------


## -36

!   .           ,     ,        ,          ,   ,     7 1 ,      ,    .   ,     .      1 7.7

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,

----------


## ole_777

! , !    2-,      .      2011.,       2012.   .  2011  2-    .    ,    2012. 2-  ?       ?    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 -   .

----------


## ole_777

!      ?  2000?

----------

, ,    2-   5.5   * ?     . .      2   ,     .    -   .

----------


## 1977

> 2-   5.5   *


.   ,         " "  - ,      .

----------


## saigak

> !      ?


2400




> 2-   5.5   * ?


. ==.         2

----------


## 1977

> 2000


, 2010 ().

----------


## saigak

> 2010 ().


2010 -    -  (   )

----------


## 1977

> 2010 -    -


 ,  , 2400  .

----------

> . ==.         2


     2011?   ,   2011        ?

 ,        ...

----------

...      
!

----------

, !           ,    ,     2-?

----------


## saigak

> ,


         ?

----------

,    2   \,   - ?          3-  \ 0.     ?

----------


## saigak

> 2   \,







> - ?


 




> 3-  \ 0.     ?


 .

----------

> ?


     .,

----------

.        2012      ?

----------

> 1 7.7


       ?

----------


## -36



----------


## Ulyanka

. ,  ,  ,    2000?  4800?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


2000

----------


## -36

> ?


  ,   ,  -,       .      68.1 ,

----------


## -36

> 2400
> 
> 
> . ==.         2


 ,  =,    ,     ?

----------


## -36

> 2400
> 
> 
> . ==.         2


 ?    ,      2012 25 ,   2012    ,        =???

----------


## 1977

> =???


 :yes:

----------


## 79

2-?       ?

----------


## saigak

http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/prog_ur/ 4.33.2

----------

> ,   ,  -,       .      68.1 ,


,       ,      ().

----------


## -36

> ,       ,      ().


 !

----------


## -36

> 


 !

----------

! 
, ,        :    ,        .     ,        .   ,            .                   (      )? 
(, -    ,        )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

-    .

----------


## -36

!         2012 ,    ,           ?

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## -36

> .


   ? ?     ?

----------

> -    .


!    , ..  ,     :yes:

----------


## mvf

> ,


   - .

----------

: 1.         1:  8.2 (8.2.17.169)        ,     1  ,   ,     ?  2.  -  2000?  3.     2-      -   ?  .

----------

1 
2 4800
3

----------

> 1  ,   ,     ?


    ,  .

----------

> ?    ,      2012 25 ,   2012    ,        =???


       2012,   = ,   = , ?

----------


## -36

> 2012,   = ,   = , ?


      ?    ,    .=,  = .,  .      ?

----------

> ?    ,    .=,  = .,  .      ?


       .=

----------


## -36

,       ((((

----------


## saigak

> .=,  = .,  .      ?


,   ,    ..  ...
        .

----------


## -36

> ,   ,    ..  ...
>         .


 !   ))))) :Embarrassment:

----------


## skolyko

!       .         1000    1200.      2013     .. ?

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=487499

----------

!      2-,       . ,   -          ?

----------

> !      2-,       . ,   -          ?


   .

----------


## skolyko

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=487499


!

----------


## -36

29,03.13       ((((

----------

-   2   ,  .
 ,        ,,,   
 , 1 (8.2 )  "" .
      ()   ?   ..      ()?
       -.
 ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## 11

!    1 8    2-    13%.          ?   1 8         ,          .   -        ?

----------


## 11

,     1-,

----------

> ,     1-,


11,    ,     ,      (  ).   -   13%?  , ,  ? .  ( ,  ),   ,     2-,  : ==.  ,   .

----------

> ,  .


,    ?

----------


## 11

1  :  -       -  , ,  ()  .

----------

,  ,    .  .     ,   ,       2013 .(  )  2012 ,      2-  2012 .  ==.  ?  .       (.      , 1    -     /    ?     .   ?       ,    ,       /   ? , !

----------

> ,    ?


http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...rogram_tester/

----------

, . , ,     .    ..    (  .).   2011    2012 (  2-),    ..  2012.  11   ?      2012 ?       .. ..  2011 -  2012 .  -?

----------


## 123465

:  ,           (    ).             2-???

----------

,     ,        ,  , ,

----------

> :  ,           (    ).             2-???


  ,   .    ,   2

----------


## mvf

> 


  ...    .

----------

[QUOTE=;53983727],  ,    .  .     ,   ,       2013 .(  )  2012 ,      2-  2012 .  ==.  ?  .       (.      , 1    -     /    ?     .   ?       ,    ,       /   ? , ![/QUOTE]

   12.01.12. -4-3/74
"    5.5 "  "    ,    ,   ,       ."

----------

,   ,   ,       :   2-(1: 8.2(8.2.17.169), .  .2.0(2.0.45.5).   ,   ,    ,   ,      ?      . .

----------

1 8.2       .        ?         ,   .    .

----------

,    8-  (   )    ,   ?

----------

,    2- .  . :yes:

----------

> ,    2- .  .


 ,   ,   .

----------


## 7

) 
 , ,     .,            ,            2013.
   ..    1   12 ... ..    ,          ?
     12 ? ? .

----------

"    "

----------


## 7

,  .. ...     ...

----------

> ) 
>  , ,     .,            ,            2013.
>    ..    1   12 ... ..    ,          ?
>      12 ? ? .


 2-        .       .     .          2-,     :   ..  ..

----------

> 2-        .       .

----------

, ,       1 7.7 .      2 ?     ,   "  " -    2.     , - ,   ?   ?      ? ,,     1,     ,   "",    8- ...   :  4.5 (7.70.547).       ?

----------

: 
424037,   , - ,   ,   ...., ...... 
1 :        ! ,       .     ? , !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     .    .

----------

.    .        4  ,   .       1 . ,        /.      .       ,       .         . .

----------



----------

7.7 
7.70.332

----------

-     ?

----------



----------



----------

,     _    (  /)

----------



----------

> , ,       1 7.7 .      2 ?     ,   "  " -    2.     , - ,   ?   ?      ?


-- 2-

----------

2011    2012.      2012? !

----------

.

----------

> , ,       1 7.7 .      2 ?     ,   "  " -    2.     , - ,   ?   ?      ? ,,     1,     ,   "",    8- ...   :  4.5 (7.70.547).       ?


.   . ,.
1.     - ,    ,   ,  ,  ,,  ,   .,   .,   .   ?
   ,   ,   ( ) ?    ....
2.   2-   5 (   )        ,    - .    ?   ,   ,   ?

----------


## 1977

> ,    ,   ,


.




> 


.

----------

! , , /   2012  .     .3   ,     /?

----------

7.7  4.5 (7.70.547).      2-   ?   ,         ?

----------

,       ..     :
1.    "     .2 .230         .5 .226  "?
2.    ?

----------


## Javer

.    2-  2012 .
  .  ?      . 
  ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


  .  " ".

----------

> .  " ".


..       , ?

----------


## mvf

> ..       , ?


 -




> " ".

----------

?     ?

----------


## saigak

,    .

----------


## mvf

,     "".

----------


## saigak

> 


     .   -  . - .

----------


## elena_76

!
    10     ,

----------


## mvf

.

----------

> .   -  . - .


 !

----------


## elena_76

/

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

,            ,         ? (1 8.2  2.5.61.1  -  ,    ).

----------


## YUM

> ,            ,         ? (1 8.2  2.5.61.1  -  ,    ).


   ? 
..     -6-3

----------

> 7.7  4.5 (7.70.547).      2-   ?   ,         ?


    ,,.... ,  !!!!  :Frown: (((

----------

,    ,   1311 . ..    , 100 000     100 000    ,     1311 .          ?

----------


## mvf

.   -   .

----------

> ,,.... ,  !!!! (((


     ,             .    1     ,    ,

----------

> .   -   .


..         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ? 
> ..     -6-3


  ,    1...  :Wow: 
 ,     ,   .

----------


## mvf

> ..         ?


 - .

----------


## 1977

> ..         ?


   ,         .

----------


## KhatKHor

!        2012.     2-?

----------

*KhatKHor*,       ?

----------


## KhatKHor

...   ...         ,   ,  ...                  280000

----------


## KhatKHor

-   -    280000 ( +   )      ,    -      ,       1- .  ?  :Hmm:

----------

,     2010,2011 ,    ""
   ?

----------

**,  2010     .  2011   .   -    -

----------

-    -      ,           ,            .        2 -  5,   - 5.4?         ?                ?                ?         -     ,    ?    ...

----------

> ?




 ,

----------

> ,


          -   ?

----------



----------

-             5000  ,    ,       5 ,        4 ,        ? 
 ,   -      ,  
 -   5000 -  60000
   5
5.1. - 60000
5.2. - 60000
5.3. - 7800
5.4. - ???  7800,  5850
5.5. - 5000(4  + 5 )13% = 5850

  ?  ?

----------

,    2-      9 .    45000

----------

> ,    2-      9 .    45000


      ?

----------

2-  2013

----------


## .

,   17.7.  ,     .        15%. ,  9% .   ?

----------

> 2-  2013


 ,    .         -   ,      ?



  ,     ,   2-,             ,    .        .

           .     4  226   .   ,           1   ,    .        5.4   .        .

 .   2-       ,  ,   ,     .         ,     (. 2 . 223   ).

      . ,           ,    2-.             (  ).    ,        5.4   .   ,      .

          ,   .  5.4      .        5.7  ,    .

  ,  ,   -

----------

,  .      2-    . , 

     .      .    .  , , ,    223-2

----------


## 64

4332  .         "      ..."  ?     ?

----------


## 1977

*64*,          .

----------


## .

,,, 279!

----------

*.*,

----------

> 7.7  4.5 (7.70.547).      2-   ?   ,         ?


,,,,!!!!   -  ???   ????

----------



----------

> ,    .         -   ,      ?
> 
> 
> 
>   ,     ,   2-,             ,    .        .
> 
>            .     4  226   .   ,           1   ,    .        5.4   .        .
> 
>  .   2-       ,  ,   ,     .         ,     (. 2 . 223   ).
> ...


    .  ,         ,    5.4      .   , -     ?   ? (.   271  275)

----------

**, 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=488442

----------


## 7

> ?    ,    .=,  = .,  .      ?


 !
 , ,     6000, :780,  :780 ,  : 390, .        2013?   . . 390 ?
     ,     ..  ,  1 -     - ..    .    ? !

----------

> ,,,,!!!!   -  ???   ????


   ! 
"     ,             .    1     ,    ,     "

----------

! , .... 2012.       ,    .        2012.        2-  2012?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2-  2012?


 .

----------


## saigak

> 6000, :780,  :780 ,


   780




> 2013


    " 2012",    " 2012".  ?

----------

> 


      -  ?       ,    ?      ?

----------

> ,             .    1     ,    ,


! .

----------


## WMG

,,  .
  ,          .      ?
   4.33
  2-  -      Word-  (  )....
  /     ,    ,      ..

----------


## saigak

> ,          .      ?


  ...    .    . :Smilie:    .     .

----------


## 7

saigak,   ,   ,  )) :yes:

----------


## Hausger

! 
    ,         ??

----------

*Hausger*,   ,  .

----------


## saigak

*Hausger*,      -   ,    .     - .

----------


## Hausger

. ,     ,    .
    -   .    ,       .

----------


## saigak

> .


 ?  ?   ?

----------

. ,       2013    .      -   .  .

----------


## 1977

> -   .  .


    .

----------

!   2012             3  2012 . 1         .      2013 .    .       2-,   ==?    ,   =,    1  ? (    - :   ). , !

----------


## WMG

> ...    .    .   .     .


! ,   ))))

----------


## Hausger

> ?  ?   ?


    ((

----------


## saigak

> 2-,   ==?


, 




> ((


 



> .


 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   1        ,     ,        ,     ,     ().

----------


## .

> *.*,


   ,, ,    ( 10) -    1.   ..

----------

*.*,   ...          ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Ireful:   :Abuse:  :Ireful: 
          .   .

----------

> -   .


        ,      .
    .

----------

> .   .


    ?
 4    4    +  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 4    4    +  ?


.       5  ,      .        ,  ,    .

----------

!  ,         -  ,  9%  .     2-  3- ?        ?

----------


## mvf

2-.

----------


## .

> *.*,   ...          ...


  , !     8- , ,

----------

> 2-.


!
  :    3 ,        .   5    ?

----------

3

----------


## Irina-R

?  2-        ?

----------


## 1977

,    .    , ,      ,       .

----------


## Izaura

!
, ,  ?
  ()     .                 ( 50 ..).        2-?   ?        .

----------

! , ,     2- - 1 ?     1 ??  !

----------

1

----------

!

----------

! 
: /  2010-2011 .       2010   2011 .,  ,  ,    2010,      ,     2011,    /    2012 .
  2010-2012    2012 .
:    -2012??????    ...
   ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## matreshka-80

-     2 ?

  ,      .  -  .
    .

----------

> -2012??????


 2012-  
 ,     ,

----------


## matreshka-80

> -     2 ?
> 
>   ,      .  -  .
>     .


 . 
     .   -      .

----------

> 2012-  
>  ,     ,


 ,     ,   .   ?    ,       ?

----------

> ,     ,


 

    2011   ==
    ,

----------

, , ,  ,    2012 ,    2011 ?

----------

2-    .      . ,     ""

----------

: 2012 ,  ,    2010  2011    ,  .. ,  ,   ?       -   ,   ""!

----------

,   2012,   ?    ?

----------

2-  ?..

----------

,  .   ,           . .

----------

2012

----------

! , ,     ..  2012 .      ,  .            ,    .    ,       .      2-    ?

----------



----------

, ,          ..    2-?    ..   ...   ,      ..   ?

----------

""?
     ,  ,  .
      .

----------

> ""?
>      ,  ,  .
>       .


      .   ,  . 
      5152,80 ,    5120. ..    ===5120?    ?

----------

> 2012


  ,   .

----------

> .   ,  . 
>       5152,80 ,    5120. ..    ===5120?    ?


.    .        ,

----------

!              . :    2400?

----------

2400   ,       **   ...

----------

!

----------


## 1977

> 2-    ?


  ,   .



> ..


,   - =,      .   !

----------

!      2009.    3 . 
1. 2009   16047+11107+11107,   16050+11107+11107.  2     1   3. (  38261,  38264)
2. 2010   610+610+610,   3699     (    1830), 1    607 (  2009. 3.),     2- ,        ?
3. 2011 356+2049+2049,  2694 (  ),   4454, 1   356,    ?
4. 2012 1  (  ) 5501+5501,  11006 (),   11002.
 ,     ?     2010  ==

----------

2        ?     (     ),     2009  2012  5.4 ()      .  .

----------


## saigak

> 2        ?







> (     ),     2009  2012  5.4 ()      .


  .

----------

> .


            .        ?

----------

!
,        .          2012   14  .       2011      .    2011 ,    ()             2011 . ,         .    14     9.   .             2012 ?  .

----------

2011

----------

#356.          ,   ==,   2013       ?

----------

> 2011


 ?      .    .

----------

...

----------

> ...


    ?  2011         ?  ?   ,   ?  ?

----------

...

----------

#353,354.     2012  .      .   2011      56.  2012  5501,    5503,      5.4-5.7?

----------


## Lightright

> #353,354.     2012  .      .   2011      56.  2012  5501,    5503,      5.4-5.7?


      .

----------


## saigak

> 2012  5501,    5503,      5.4-5.7?


5501=5501=5501

----------

> .


       ?   .....

----------


## Lightright

2     .

----------

> 2     .


    2010      3000. .   )

----------


## saigak

> 3000. .


3 ? :Wow:      ?

----------


## Lightright

> 2010      3000. .   )


 ,       /  .        .

----------


## saigak

> 


         ....

----------

> ,       /  .        .


    ?      .

----------


## saigak

.         -   .     ...

----------

> .         -   .     ...


    ,     ,      ,          .        .  ....

----------

???  1     2011 ..     ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     ,     .

----------

,   .  , .    -  2    .   -  ,    .   .     1,            ,        .            . , ?  ,             ... ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

?         ,    .      .

----------


## saigak

> . ?







> 


. ,        -    ...

----------

> ?         ,    .      .


 ! !!!      :Smilie: )))
 .  ,   ,   ? (     ...)   .?      3 - -  ...

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,   ?







> .?


 .

----------

,,       :Smilie: ))  :      :Smilie: ))  ....   :Smilie: ))

----------

1     ?

----------



----------

> .         -   .     ...


    ???       .   .        .

----------


## saigak

> ???


.          .




> .   .        .


         .

----------

2012 ,       20-   2013.      26 . ,      ??  .   " "  ...      ,   ???       ,    -  .  ,         ,   .       "  --  - "?  )

----------


## saigak

> 2012 ,       20-   2013.      26 . ,      ??


      ....:            ,              .    .      13   12       .

----------

...      ,      ...    ,      .    -    2- " , " -   2011 .        .          .      .   68.1    ,           .     , ..    2008 ,   ,      . ,   100 .    ,     ,   .       ,       ...        ,     (..   ),    (..     )

----------


## Vadelma

> ....:            ,              .    .      13   12       .


  ?          2012 (  )    -         ,  31   .        -    .

----------


## saigak

> ,      .


  .

----------

...   ,   2012  20 ,    , ,

----------

> .


   -  ,   , , ..          ..      ..    ,    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   2012  20


 .
        ,     ,    .

----------

> 


 , .      , ..    -

----------

2-  .
 ,       ,      .
    ?      .   +  2?         ,     ?
   ?

----------


## saigak

> .   +  2?







> ?

----------

.   2  .     2012     2013 ..  5,5        ?

----------

...   ...      ...

----------

..      ))

----------

,      ,     5. 2-

9% :

5.1.    100000
5.2.   100000					
5.3.    10000
5.4.    10000
5.5.    *	-
5.6.  ,     1000
5.7.  ,    	-	

 ?

----------


## Folia

,    ! 
  -  (),  - ().   2-      ,      .    ,   ,           .    ,  -      ,      .

----------

> ,      ,     5. 2-
> 
> 9% :
> 
> 5.1.    100000
> 5.2.   100000					
> 5.3.    10000
> 5.4.    10000
> 5.5.    *	-
> ...


5.3=5.4=5.5

----------


## saigak

> 5.4.    10000
> 5.5.    *	-
> 5.6.  ,     1000


 



> 5.3=5.4=5.5


     -  .

----------

*saigak*,      ,

----------


## saigak

?     ?



> 5.6.  ,     1000


    ? :Wow:

----------

:Smilie: 





> 



   ,     ,

----------


## saigak

5.6  ....

----------

,       :
1.     ,         50 ?            ?
2.   ,    1    2?
    !

----------

1  .      ?     ?     
2

----------

, .,     ,  ,       ,   ?    ?

----------

,   ! ,         50 ,       ,       ))))

----------

-  ?   ?      -      , -   ...

----------

> -  ?   ?      -      , -   ...


 ,   .     .   10

----------

,  10 .    . , ,  !

----------


## Lightright

2-     1,   .       2 ,      1   ,        , "  1".

----------

.    , 1   .  2-   ,    .     ,    , " ".    -  .  ,     !!!

----------


## Lightright

> .    , 1   .  2-   ,    .     ,    , " ".    -  .  ,     !!!


           .           2    ,    .

----------


## 1977

** ,   ,    ,   -   .

----------


## TT

-  "  "  ,       01/04      2012.?     .     .
 !

----------

*TT*,

----------


## TT

> *TT*,


        ?

----------

"",  ,    ..

----------


## TT

,            ?  ,    .      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      2-  .
       ,  ,  ,    . ,     ?

----------


## TT

> ,      2-  .
>        ,  ,  ,    . ,     ?


1c  ,          .  ,  ,   .,      .
  .  -   ,        ,    (      ),      -        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1c  ,          .


,    ... 
*:      -   ...

----------


## TT

> ,    ... 
> *:      -   ...


  :Smilie: ))

----------

> , .,     ,  ,       ,   ?    ?


, .

----------

,  .    2   ,     .    .     ,      ...!!     ..     ?.?(     1 ) 10,11  12

----------


## Lightright

> ,  .    2   ,     .    .     ,      ...!!     ..     ?.?(     1 ) 10,11  12


  1   .        .

----------

..     .    10 ..  .,  .     1       2011     2011 (. )..??

----------

> ..     .    10 ..  .,  .     1       2011     2011 (. )..??


     2012 ?

----------

> 1   .        .


 1   -  2011  ( . ).  ?

----------


## Lightright

> 1   -  2011  ( . ).  ?


    1.        :
  1
                          ,

  16.09.2011   -7-3/576@

----------


## Lightright

\
      2012   

   2  13.01.2013  7710
  NO_NDFL2_7710...   .xml
(       2012 )
  :  "  "  ..

----------

> 1.        :
>   1
>                           ,
> 
>   16.09.2011   -7-3/576@


  ..  .. !

----------


## TT

, ,  .  - ,   .   20/12/12    13/09/12.       26/03/12      .  26/03/12.       18/08/12  13/09/12 (     .)     ?  13%?
         ?

----------


## N.V.S.

> ,      ,  . ,           ,          (. 2, 3 . 226  ).



      ?     ?

----------

*N.V.S.*,

----------


## N.V.S.

**, .     ,      ,   ()  "   " :Smilie:

----------

, .     2  +     .    ,   ,  .   -  -          2013 .  ,    .  ?     -       2012 ?     ? , .

----------


## tours_buh

2012       -   ; ,      ,    :     12  2012 ,       2012 .

----------

,  .      .

----------


## 87

))).   2   ,  - )   1 , 6  .
  ...             ,     3   ,   5000 .   28  2012 .        ,  .   -      ??      ,   ?

----------


## 1977

> 


 3000,  1000. ().

----------


## saigak

> ??      ,   ?


  ,     ==.     ,   



> 3000,  1000. ().


      .

----------


## Viola_new

, ,          ? 
  ...    ...
:      ,  .
        18  2013 (..       ). 
  ,         :     ( 2)      ( 1).     ?                ...
  - .

----------


## Viola_new

upd
  ,    :yes:

----------


## saigak

> ,


     ?

----------


## Viola_new

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/259982/

      ...
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## (*_*)

,      -   2-      ?

   ,            ,       .. 
 2-     ?  , ?      ,       2-?

----------

-

----------

*Viola_new*,  , ..  ,      ...  :   ,     ...      ...

----------


## (*_*)

> -


   ?  :Smilie: 
   4-      2-  ,

----------

*(*_*)*, 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=488442

----------

)) !!!!     ..      ..   ,  ,

----------


## MN

. 
, ,    2   2012.
  2013. ,          2012.   ,        2012.  2   2012      ,        2013.  ?
    -                  ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ?


.
 ,     2-,   2012    ,  .

----------


## MN

> .
>  ,     2-,   2012    ,  .


     ?          ,   2       2012, .  ,    .            ,      .       2012.     .
       ,         2012?

----------

*MN*,     ...   **     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      .       2012.     .


 -    .     , , 20000   ,     2600,     17400  ,   10000   1300    8700,         2012  ?      ,    ,     -   70   ,          ...

----------


## MN

> -    .     , , 20000   ,     2600,     17400  ,   10000   1300    8700,         2012  ?      ,    ,     -   70   ,          ...


  ,    .  20000,  2600 ( , , )   ,  .   2013   ,   1000 . ..    2012.  19000,   2470,   2600,   2600,    130. , ..   ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

20000,          ,    2012       .       -    ,         ( )  2013  -  .    



> *MN*,     ...   **     ...

----------

. , .    .    1500    . 
   2010        ,   2011,2012, 2013  .      .
  .      .    ?   1 8.2  .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2011,2012, 2013  .


 2013   ,   2011  2012   2-   . .

----------


## saigak

> ?


  200     ...400   2011  2012 .  +

----------


## ZZZhanna

+ 20%

----------


## -36

,         -, .. 5.5.    ( )?

----------


## 1977

> ( )


   ?   - ,     -  - .

----------


## -36

. ,     ,  ,

----------


## 1977

> 


  -   ?   , ,      ,     .

----------

